#  Schulmedizin >   Diagnose Golfarm re. Arm was tun? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo , 
ich war Heute beim Arzt weil mein Ellenbogen (hinten) vor allem  bei Belastung ziemlich weh tut. Nun ich hatte angenommen ich habe mich da etwas gestoßen. Ja etwas kühlen und ein wenig Physiotherapie dachte ich  und alles wäre wieder gut Leider war es nicht so .  
Was könnte denn im schlimmsten Fall auf mich zukommen OP odgl. ? Wie lang dauert so etwas ca. ? 
Gruß Kerstin :black_day_cut:

----------

